# My babies will be 3 weeks on saturday and idk if she is still feeding



## ThePartyAnimal95 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all my baby bunnies will be three weeks old on saturday of this week and i am wondering if she is still feeding them there stomachs dont feel to swollen and they do nibble on hay when i put it in the box. When i open the door she growls at me and when i hold her over the babies she growls and when they try to get underneath her she growls again also when they get out and try she growls her milk bags feel quite full of milk and i feed oats, water, calfmanna and pellets. One day a buck accidently got in with her and she was growling horribly and was running around and i dont think he "fell off" or serviced her and that happened twice i think and the babies were 2 weeks or so when that happend. SO what should I do I am really trying to figure out if shes feeding them or not because i was wondering if the nest box was to small or the cage was what do you guys think? PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Legacy (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, we obviously can't tell you if the cage is too small because we can't see it. LOL

I think the fact that they are still alive means she must be feeding them at least some if they just started nibbling.  She only needs to feed them once or twice a day. Holding her probably stresses her out and that's why she is growling. Just leave her alone.


Even if the buck got to her when they were 2 weeks, It's not a big deal. She will still nurse the babies until weaning time around 5-6 weeks. You'll need to remove them from her just before the babies are due.


----------



## ThePartyAnimal95 (Apr 28, 2011)

I showed the cage in another posts but i dont think the male serviced her i got to her in tme but her milk feels full what do i do?


----------



## Legacy (Apr 28, 2011)

leave them alone and let her mother them.


----------

